# Coaching snowboarding - in over my head



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

My son is going to start snowboarding next year and I plan on teaching by paying an instructor to do so. I think that will be your best plan.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Pay for lessons for her..... Get someone that does it every day to show her basics.....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> My son is going to start snowboarding next year and I plan on teaching by paying an instructor to do so. I think that will be your best plan.





Argo said:


> Pay for lessons for her..... Get someone that does it every day to show her basics.....


^^^3rd vote!^^^

If what you want is for "learning to snowboard" to be a Father, Daughter activity thing,.. maybe take the lessons _with_ her!! Seems to me that would be a pretty cool Daddy/Daughter day on the slopes!! 

(...that is unless she's older & being seen with dear Ol' Dad, would just be _"S-o-o-o t-o-o-otally embarrassing!!"_)


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Sounds like you need to make day of taking lessons for your self and your daughter. Go get your boots fitted too since that sounds like a big problem for you.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> My son is going to start snowboarding next year and I plan on teaching by paying an instructor to do so. I think that will be your best plan.


Fer sure

10 char


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

Been boarding since 93 and I still got my daughter some lessons this year. And I plan on getting some more for her for the next few seasons to reinforce good technique. If you want to be more involved; get lessons with her and work on the same stuff.


----------



## MotoKid (Jan 3, 2013)

I would just put her on top of the bunny hill and give her a helmet. The first 1-3 days are rough, but its a learning curve that you have to teach yourself through. It is tough to explain to someone how to flex your board and how to distribute weight. Trial and error are the best teachers. My first day riding I was hitting jumps and could barely turn. You have to get out there and throw yourself around. It's snowboarding. 3 weeks later I could 360, and one week after that I landed my first front flip. No teachers involved. Just a desire to do it and a lot of IbProfein


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

pick and choose your battles wisely...

teaching her to ride....NO...let a cute guy...she'll be motivated to impress and pay better attention to him than dear old dad.

Take a car load of her friends...YES...keep tabs on her peer group and you get to be the cool old man....cause you can shred...and you get to hear the unintended gossip. Tip let them play whatever music in the car, crank it up...JUST WEAR EAR PLUGS....I get to still shred with my daughter after 10 years = BIG WIN


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> pick and choose your battles wisely...
> 
> teaching her to ride....NO...let a cute guy...she'll be motivated to impress and pay better attention to him than dear old dad.
> 
> Take a car load of her friends...YES...keep tabs on her peer group and you get to be the cool old man....cause you can shred...and you get to hear the unintended gossip. Tip let them play whatever music in the car, crank it up...JUST WEAR EAR PLUGS....I get to still shred with my daughter after 10 years = BIG WIN


All of the above :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

MotoKid said:


> I would just put her on top of the bunny hill and give her a helmet. The first 1-3 days are rough, but its a learning curve that you have to teach yourself through. It is tough to explain to someone how to flex your board and how to distribute weight. Trial and error are the best teachers. My first day riding I was hitting jumps and could barely turn. You have to get out there and throw yourself around. It's snowboarding. 3 weeks later I could 360, and one week after that I landed my first front flip. No teachers involved. Just a desire to do it and a lot of IbProfein


Do not listen to this advice. Trial and error and rushing learning like this is a really bad way to learn.

You get fast results at first, but you get tons of bad technique and habits and your style looks horrible.

Learning by pure trial and error gets you fast results at first, but it slows you down in the long run, especially since it makes you prone to major injuries in the long run (ie - ACL tears, shoulder dislocations that never really heal the same ever again).


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

MotoKid said:


> I would just put her on top of the bunny hill and give her a helmet. The first 1-3 days are rough, but its a learning curve that you have to teach yourself through. It is tough to explain to someone how to flex your board and how to distribute weight. Trial and error are the best teachers. My first day riding I was hitting jumps and could barely turn. You have to get out there and throw yourself around. It's snowboarding. 3 weeks later I could 360, and one week after that I landed my first front flip. No teachers involved. Just a desire to do it and a lot of IbProfein


This is complete horse shit and you should not be giving advice. Doing what you recommend is how people get hurt, and every time I see some fuckstick pointing his board straight downhill without knowing how to turn I want to kick them in the teeth. Trial and error are the best teachers for idiots that don't know how to listen and those who refuse to take direction.

Get the girl a group lesson, and if she has a decent instructor she will be making turns in 2 hours.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BigmountainVMD said:


> This is complete horse shit and you should not be giving advice. Doing what you recommend is how people get hurt, and every time I see some fuckstick pointing his board straight downhill without knowing how to turn I want to kick them in the teeth. Trial and error are the best teachers for idiots that don't know how to listen and those who refuse to take direction.
> 
> Get the girl a group lesson, and if she has a decent instructor she will be making turns in 2 hours.


Normally I'd be raising an eyebrow at your delivery (this isn't politics after all) but the advice was so horrendous that I just gotta give this a pass.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> pick and choose your battles wisely...
> 
> teaching her to ride....NO...let a cute guy...she'll be motivated to impress and pay better attention to him than dear old dad.
> 
> Take a car load of her friends...YES...keep tabs on her peer group and you get to be the cool old man....cause you can shred...and you get to hear the unintended gossip. Tip let them play whatever music in the car, crank it up...JUST WEAR EAR PLUGS....I get to still shred with my daughter after 10 years = BIG WIN


Thats is an awesome view point :eusa_clap:


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

*snowboard coaching*

They always say the first person you meet to teach you how to snowboard leaves a lasting impression. This person has the responsibility of making you come back time and time again to snowboarding. 

Todays lessons are all designed to be progressional where you learn in a step by step progression and empathizes is place on moving of the lower body parts to help you ride for longer periods, saving energy. Not all people learn at the same pace so no real pretictions can be placed. After a week's of lessons most people if not all should be able to link turns and be moving on to speed control. Lessons will help you ride at a quicker progression than no lessons and prevent you from bad habits that can take a long period to correct the muscle memory.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Normally I'd be raising an eyebrow at your delivery (this isn't politics after all) but the advice was so horrendous that I just gotta give this a pass.


My bad. It just drives me nuts when people go out on the hill with a snowboard and no instruction and just try to "figure it out." I'm not a seasoned veteran coach, but I've been employed as a snowboard instructor for enough years to really hate people that just throw there first-timer friends on an intermediate trail on top of the mountain and say "heels and toes bro!"

I've also taught more than a few intermediate lessons that were cut short by some jokester trying to teach himself and slamming into my student...

Anyways, end of rant.

OP, I would highly recommend a group lesson because while the learning curve is shallow to begin with, a lesson will get your daughter turning and having fun at a much faster rate. Depending on where you are, a lesson, beginner ticket and rentals shouldn't cost more than 60 dollars or so. I wouldn't recommend higher priced private lessons until she can turn and is interested in honing her technique on intermediate trails.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Best advise I can give is don't try to teach your girlfriend. Let some instructor bear the brunt of her hate as she falls down all day. The falling leaf can be helpful, but it's good not to get too used to it. Also, this is a pretty old thread.


----------

